# Informant OD



## mywmyw (Feb 22, 2020)

Built this for a friend. Tried emulating some of the other builders I've seen here by shrink wrapping etc. Opted for the buffered bypass.


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 22, 2020)

Sweet build !

Mike


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice looking build!

Two questions:

 - *Shrink wrap / heat shrink* - I haven't used shrink wrap too much. Why do folks like using shrink wrap? What's the advantage? For connections like wire-to-jacks, what size do folks like to use? 
* - Enclosed stereo jacks - *Are those stereo jacks used for a mono connection? I've noticed a lot of folks (@mywmyw @Mourguitars @chongmagic come to mind, others, too) using those enclosed stereo jacks, are they easier to source than mono enclosed jacks? Thoughts on stereo vs mono jacks, and open vs enclosed jacks? 

Thanks, pals!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Nice looking build!
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...



I get these jacks from Tayda because they are pretty cheap but work well. I think they are like 49 cents USD a piece. Plus they will handle any situation ?


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 23, 2020)

I used those Stereo Switched 5 pin jacks on the Muzzle , that's what it called for on the side chain Key input. Like CM said they cost less than .50 cents and if your building lots of pedals can save you come cash and are multi purpose...great choice

I like using these jacks now...they are small and give more room inside the enclosure and i kinda like the way they look, they cost a little more tho , 









						1/4" Mono Jack - Lumberg KLBM 3
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com
				




I think Tayda stocks  the lum  berg now as well but cost like .50 cent more than LSM cost

Mike


----------

